# Monitor als nicht-pnp-monitor angezeigt



## paddel77 (13. Oktober 2008)

hi.
mein Monitor (V7 R22W02;pnp-monitor) wir bei mir im geräte-manager als nicht-pnp-monitor angezeigt. ich kann deswegen die auflösung nicht über 1024x768 drehen. mein geforce treiber (178.13+8800gts g92) erkennt den monitor aber mit vollständigem namen.
wenn ich ihn manuell als pnp-monitor einrichte, kann ich trotzdem die auflösung nicht höher drehen, bzw. "no signal input" bei höheren auflösungen.
monitor aus-ein-schalten bringt nichts genau wie den dvi-dvi stecker rein-raus-zustecken.
treiber gibts auch soweit ich weiß keine für den monitor.

jetzt das kuriose: der samsung 22' von meinem vater (auch dvi-dvi) wird problemlos als pnp-monitor erkannt und ich kann auch die auflösung auf die native einstellen.
so: wenn ich nun bei 1680x1050 auf meinen v7 umstöpsle, kriege ich perfektes bild in 1680x150 und der monitor wird korrekt erkannt.
jedoch hab ich nahc neustart des systems wieder dasselbe problem.
nutze 64 bit vista.
hatte das problem schon mal, doch da blieb ein bild auf 1680x1050, nach dem pc-restart.

ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen, denn ich habe bis jetzt noch nichts passendes in foren gefunden.
vielen dank 

http://www.v7-world.com/dbe67169-90...duct_id=8c36d9c7-f892-11db-be3d-891b15273d7c#


----------



## emmaspapa (13. Oktober 2008)

Schmeiss mal die Grafikkarte aus dem Gerätetreiber und starte neu. Welche Frequenz ist eingestellt?


----------



## paddel77 (14. Oktober 2008)

hab das schon probiert mit dem grakatreiber...
sogar den 169.25 ausprobiert.... nix...
frequenz ist auf 60 hz eingestellt....
in 1680x1050 macht er glaub ich nur 59 hz mit, wenn ich mich nicht irre...
aber da ich noch nicht mal ne 1280er gedreht krieg, scheints daran nicht zu liegen.
danke fürs antworten


----------

